# scuba setup???



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, I was looking into diving and have been checking out setups.
At the dive shops they have some setups and I just wanted to know if there was a recomemded setup to start out with that is going to be easily upgraded when I get further into the sport.
Lastly I have about a 1200 budget and will be using the setup primarily for spear fishing
Thanks everyone


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking back, I would get good used quality gear for about $500-800 and get it serviced/rebuilt. you should be under 1200 easy all said and done, and ppl are always looking for used gear so reselling shouldn't be a problem.

I jumped in head first with new scubapro/aqualung gear, it is nice stuff.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I think you can come in WAY UNDER your budget. I have gotten all of my gear for right around $400 (not including speargun). 

Personally, I would try to spend 400-500 on all the scuba stuff, another 200 or so on a speargun, and 200-300 on an air integrated computer...


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I know a guy that has/had his whole setup for sale.
regs, Lg bc, 3tanks, speargun for $500.
It's vintage aqualung, but it's all been seviced last year. 
Idk if he still has it, let me know if you want me to check....


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

thanks all for the info 
coolbluestreak i would probably just rather get all new equipment but thank you for the heads up


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Zeagle Envoy - 270
Zeagle Stiletto - 475
ZX Octo - 185
Hollis DG02 - 240
LP Hose - 25
Gauge - 170

That's on ShopEZscuba.com at $1365... pretty close to my setup. You can go up or down from that and omit the computer if you want to use a buddy's for a little bit and save money. No spear gun in that set up though, you'd also need weights which are better to get local w/ shipping charges. My advice is to find what you want and get that. I bought a bunch of stuff that was a little cheaper than what I really wanted and have ended up replacing it in the long run.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The best setup is going to be the one that suits your needs with equipment that you like. With around 1200 to spend, there's really no need to compromise and look for stuff that you will need to upgrade later.

Some recommendations:

- There are some good deals in used equipment out there, but you really have to know what you're looking at. 

- If you find something used, get a shop to check it before you buy it.

- When someone says that something is the best, ask WHY? If they can't tell you, then it's probably not. 

- Don't choose equipment because of a brand name, they all have their good stuff and their cheap stuff. No brand is the "best".

- Don't buy because of the number of features in a product. Buy a product with the features you need. 

- Just because it's on the internet doesn't mean it's the best price. We price match at MBT, and our regular prices often beat online pricing from the start. 

- Buying dive gear shouldn't be a painful process. If you're not sure whether a product is right for you then keep looking and asking questions. 

- If the sales person you're talking to can't answer your questions clearly find someone that can. 


Jim

MBT Divers
3920 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola, FL 32507
(850) 455-7702
www.mbtdivers.com


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Buying at local shops can have some nice advantages over Internet. When I bought my scuba pro bc and reg (not much more than internet price) from dive pros they tossed in 10 free air fills/tank rentals. I bought several items from mbt including an atomic mask which chipped about a year after I had it Jim talked with atomic and shipped for me I had a brand new in less than a week. The service after the sell from local shops is something to think about.


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend used dive computers unless it's ridiculously inexpensive. Of all the used dive gear I've ever purchased, dive computers carry the most risk, and you really can't tell with a computer until you dive it.

I wouldn't purchase a new regulator unless I had to, but keep in mind that any used reg you buy should be serviced _before_ you use it. Remember this is life support equipment. It'll cost $100-$150 to get a first and two second stage regs rebuilt, so keep that in mind.

If there's two things you don't want to go cheap on, it's the regs and your mask. Get the best you can afford.

Save up for steel tanks. Steel 100's are like gold... better than gold because they'll never lose value. Don't be tempted into HUGE tanks unless you're a really big guy. Some folks like steel 120's, but most of the time it's too much tank. Aluminum tanks hold less gas, and require more lead to stay down. There are also significant buoyancy shifts that make them a poor choice for primary tanks.

Buy from a local shop if you can. My lds has replaced problem pieces of gear without batting an eye. This is especially true with computers.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Everyone above has given some great advice! There are lots of features on gear that get in the way if you don't need them. Are you looking into a Back Plate/Wing or a vest style BC? With the BP/Wing it will be easily modified to whatever diving you plan on doing now and in the future. As far as the regs there are a lot of good breathing regs on the market. If you can, test out some before you buy. You cant beat buying at a Local Dive Shop great service and friendly faces that are always willing to help. If you find something you like on the Internet just stop by and ask what they can do to help. If you have any more questions send me a PM. HAVE FUN!!!


----------

